# Gator glide



## AllOutdoors (Jan 25, 2016)

Anyone ever used it on their jet boat? A friend of mine just put it on his inboard sea ark. He seems to think it helps sliding over rocks. I never heard of it before, he said it was popular on airboats.


----------



## amk (Jan 26, 2016)

I've used it on a mud boat and a boat I used for giging. If your using it to slide over rocks it won't be worth it. It will scratch right off its good for mud or some sand. They use it a lot in Florida and coastal places. Once you put it on you have to keep your boat strapped down snug on your trailer because it will just slide right off. There's a sponsor on this site that sales a similar product. Wetlander if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Fishfreek (Jan 29, 2016)

A buddy works in a shop that builds air boats and every one gets a coating very similar not sure of the maker but it definitely helps them air boats slide over most anything.


----------

